# 191 bucks invested



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Works like a charm......,the Wynn filter did wonders for it!!!


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

That's pretty sweet for $191! :thumbsup:


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

and the vast majority of that was the wynn filter........I have to say its much better on 220 than it was on 110..... 

i'm pretty darn happy with the wynn filter, installation was not quite as easy as turnbuckles....a few holes had to be drilled, but installation was done in about 20 minutes. I wish the metal was painted, as i'm concerned its going to rust......but other than that, it appears to work as good if not better than advertised.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Nice and yes the wynnfilter is a very good investment.:thumbsup:


----------



## toolguy1000 (Oct 4, 2012)

add a baffle to the drum ring of your 50-850 and it will greatly reduce the dust going to the filter. here's a link to a modification i made to mine:

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/40189

stunning improvement in performance.


----------

